# When does the train arrive / leave?



## karim37

Please help me with the following phrases in Romanian:

When does the train from Bucharest arrive?
When does the train to Bucharest leave?



<<<moderator note: click here for related question>>>


----------



## Robyyz

When does the train from Bucharest arrive? it's"Cand ajunge trenul din Bucuresti?"
When does the train to Bucharest leave? it's "Cand pleaca trenul din Bucuresti?"


----------



## karim37

Robyyz said:


> When does the train from Bucharest arrive? it's"Cand ajunge trenul din Bucuresti?"
> When does the train to Bucharest leave? it's "Cand pleaca trenul din Bucuresti?"


Thanks!
Can I say merge instead of pleaca?


----------



## Robyyz

I'm glad you liked my answer.... as the answer to your question
merge=to walk
pleacă=to leave
They are both  correct gramticaly but it doesn't make any sense.


----------



## susanna76

Hi karim,

merge = walks or goes
pleacă = leaves


----------



## farscape

karim37 said:


> Thanks!
> Can I say merge instead of pleaca?



No you can't: 

a pleca vb, -> to depart, plecare n. -> departure
a merge (very complex verb, similar to "to go") - check out: http://dexonline.ro/definitie/merge

Best,


----------

